# She's overreacting



## jrice94 (Jan 4, 2013)

Her car wouldn't start so we took mine down to Barnes N Noble to buy her a book. So we head in different parts of the store. I flipped through all the college guide books( we're both 18 and seniors) then ended up on the couch next to the magazines. Just out of curiosity i started flipping through a car magazine, because i need ideas for a new one because mine is dying slowly and she, unfortunately for me, shows up right when i'm flipping through the 3 or so pages of scantily clad girls , she's upset now because she thinks that i magically became a misogynistic pig in the course of a half hour ( even though i was raised by my mom and sister who would never allow it). I tried explaining to her it was bad timing and she won't buy it. She thinks that those are my beauty standards for her. I personally think and know that all guys look at that kind of stuff on tv or in movies. My sister and her husband watched the Victoria secret thing and in their house are a bunch of swimsuit editions. I think she's overreacting. How do i deal with this?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

My young friend, you have just stumbled on to "What The Hell 101" with respect to the fairer sex. 

I suggest you get used to being tried, convicted and hung without a jury of your peers 'cause that's the life we men chose. Now, that said, men are pigs so I suppose we deserve it, but I digress...

So what to do?

There are 2 paths you can go.

1) Be contrite and play humble defeated bunny. It plays pretty well but is pathetic and takes away your manhood.

2) Tell the straight up truth with conviction and if she refuses to accept it, tough tootsie rolls for her. It's also known as "being a man". If she either cannot accept having a man with her or isn't the believing type, then maybe a new girl friend is in order. But here's hoping it doesn't come to that.

Good luck in college!


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Your 18. Don't put up with crap like this.


----------



## jrice94 (Jan 4, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> My young friend, you have just stumbled on to "What The Hell 101" with respect to the fairer sex.
> 
> I suggest you get used to being tried, convicted and hung without a jury of your peers 'cause that's the life we men chose. Now, that said, men are pigs so I suppose we deserve it, but I digress...
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

That, my friend, is a sh!t test. You handle those with calm, confidence and truth. 

"Hey babe, see how lucky you are? 3 hotties showed up in the middle of this car magazine just to check me out."

And then STFU and don't take her bait. She's testing you.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

At 18 it would be abnormal if you didn't notice other hot females. Don't let your GF back you into a corner over this. Tell her to grow up.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a middle age female hottie's perspective~ this is about control. You're a guy and guys look at women. If she can't handle them in a magazine, how will she handle you encountering them in real life? We're everywhere.

You're telling the truth, so stay calm about it. And consider that she sounds like she's got low self-esteem and this might be an ongoing issue.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Ignore it. If you intend a life that includes women you're going to have to get used to hearing crap that makes no sense to you or anyone else. If you start jumping through hoops at the sound of this ridiculous screeching, you'll never stop.


----------



## honeysuckle rose (Jun 11, 2010)

From her POV, she too is going to have to learn how to put up w/ things you/men in general just don't get, ie your secret porn habits (yes, you WILL develop these) & you will likely always want to ogle naked women who are younger than she & look nothing like her.

In your defense, I believe you. But, college has likely made her dumb about the real differences btw men & women. Welcome to the hell of real life relationships 101.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

The more you give in when you are right, the more she takes it for granted and would care less every time she is not ok with something. That doesn't mean you can't be nice, but just don't apologize or agree that you're wrong if you're not. That's what usually makes the other person worse in terms of needing to win/control and start to lack respect to you.

If she is angry with you or tries to make you feel bad, explain it again what really happened. If she continues, walk away. But just an advice from a woman, don't tell her that she's overreacting or anything, unless she's crossing the line too much. Doing so probably makes her more defensive and harder to solve conflicts.


----------

